# welches bike soll ich mir kaufen ??????



## MALCOM X (29. November 2005)

hi  ich war beim zwei fahrrad händler,  bei einem gefiel mir der eine wheeler 989 wirkich ein klasse bike mit crom rahmen alles von feinsten auser die reifen waren nicht so gut aber er hat gesagt das er
besserer drauf tut, das bike kostete bei im 630 hatt er auf gesengt 450 er sagte aber nur für zwei tage, das anderre bike khe titus flatliner siet wirlich cool aus ist auch sehr leicht aber nur die pedalle und 1 teilige kurbel,
hat mir nicht gefahlen, er sagte haber das er ich das bike auch street fahr bar ist und das er keinen mit einteilige kurbel problem hatte er gibt mir das bike stat 330 für 285 nicht schlecht oder,aber fack ist ich will mir nur eins von beiden hollen,

bei einkaufstrasse  könnt ihr mehrere deteils und das khe titus flatliner 2005 bike ansehen.

2radzone.de  gibt es den wheeler 989 auch zu sehen

ich hoffe einer kann mir bissen was über die fahrreder was sagen, wer eine große hilfe.

mfg


----------



## Mador (29. November 2005)

Boa leck, jetzt schreibst du dass alles nochmal auf deutsch?!?!?!?! Ich hab ja nichts gegen Rechtschreibfehler, aber dass was du da geschrieben ist ja schrecklich!! Bitte deutsch!!

 Bye Seby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (29. November 2005)

Eine OPC würde ich nicht empfehlen, es sei denn, Du möchtest nur Flatland fahren. 
Das 989 hat, wie das Titus, ein innenliegendes Rotorsystem. Da gibt's wohl Probleme, wenn der Zug mal reißt, es sei denn, es ist die neue Ausführung.
klick for more information
Was sie Rahmengeometrie des 989 betrifft, so finde ich die nicht unbedingt gelungen. Und auch wenn Chrome mal Hip war, so schaut's doch eher nach 'nem Poser-Chopper aus. Aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache. 
Doch bevor Du 450,- Euro für das 989 auf den Tisch legst, solltest Du Dir mal das Eastern Jane  oder das WTP Addict anschauen. Beide Bikes haben einen Full-CrMo-Rahmen, während  Wheeler  sich über das Material des Rahmen ausschweigt. IMHO keine empfehlenswerte Unternehmensphilosophie von Wheeler.  

EDIT: Bzgl. des Kommentars von Mador: ACK - die Rechtschreibung und der Ausdruck sind stark verbesserungsbedürftig.   
Naja, aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich ja an so einiges...


----------



## Flatpro (29. November 2005)




----------



## Renegado (29. November 2005)

Ich finde es doch immer wieder sehr amüsant wie zwangshaft solche vermeindlichen Fahrradhändler versuchen , ahnungslosen Kunden wie Malcom X ein Fahrrad zu verkaufen!Also der Hertener hat wirklich alles gesagt , vergiss das Wheeler ode das KHE , wenn Flatland drauf steht hat das auch sein Grund da wird dein Fahrrad futzi nicht schlauer sein! Aber du kannst ihm ma auf die Nase haun und ihm sagen er soll nicht soviele Leute verarschen!


----------



## MALCOM X (29. November 2005)

auf den bildern seht das bike nicht seher toll aus, aber im fahrrad laden sa es besser aus 

auserdem verstehe ich nicht was einfach klar besser ist an dem bikes wie wtp und eastern,die rahmen der bikes sehen sehr dünn aus,
wenn ich viel geld gebe dann will ich es auch das es gut aus sieht
und das 




mfg


----------



## cryptic. (29. November 2005)

die bickes haben aber ein viel besseres preis/leistungsverhältnis als die beiden, die du rausgesucht hast..und wenn händler schon so dick runter geht dann würde ich mal drüber nachdenken, ob er sie nicht loswerden will, weil er sonst niemanden findet


----------



## MALCOM X (29. November 2005)

ich habe selten hier bmx fahrer in hürth gesehen,
trotsdem solteman diese marken nicht in den chaten werfen.


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (29. November 2005)

MALCOM X schrieb:
			
		

> auf den bildern seht das bike nicht seher toll aus, aber im fahrrad laden sa es besser aus
> 
> auserdem verstehe ich nicht was einfach klar besser ist an dem bikes wie wtp und eastern,die rahmen der bikes sehen sehr dünn aus,
> wenn ich viel geld gebe dann will ich es auch das es gut aus sieht
> ...



Es gibt leider kein Poserforum für Leute die Bikes wollen die besser aussehen und so lange das noch nicht existert musst du wohl oder übel damit rechnen dass dir in einem Forum Räder empfohlen werden die einfach besser sind


----------



## Hertener (29. November 2005)

Ich finde das Jane schaut prima aus, im Gegensatz zum 989. Na, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, das ist Geschmacksache.


----------



## MALCOM X (29. November 2005)

ein frage noch an euch; sind alle bikes von wtp und eastern gut ?

danke für eure kommentare.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (29. November 2005)

Das ist doch relativ. Mercedes baut auch nicht nur gute Autos. Eines soll sogar mal umgekippt sein...


----------



## jimbim (30. November 2005)

kauf dir einfgach das, was am besten aussieht  

mein mal im ernst: du kannst hier noch jahre lang alle bike abfragen, ob die gut sind!geh auf www.bigboysports.de, bestell dir das eastern jane und geh rad fahren!


----------



## Renegado (30. November 2005)

Und wenn das aus Jimbims Munde kommt, dann soll das etwas heissen ( Zur info , er hat sogut wie alle Räder abgefragt   )

@Malcolm X: 1. das WTP und das Eastern sehen besser aus! 2. Ist es von den Teilen her schon eon krasser unterschiede zu deinen 2 rausgesuchten *hust* "BMX" Rädern , wenn ich das mal so nenn darf! Hör auf uns, ich hab auch klein angefangen mit solchen billigen Rädern nur mir hat niemand gesagt das die ******** warn und micht hats dan gelegt wo der Rahmen weg war! Anscheinend musst du dich auch erst so legen das du kapierst das wir recht hatten! Also kauf dir dein wheeler!


----------



## jimbim (30. November 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn das aus Jimbims Munde kommt, dann soll das etwas heissen ( Zur info , er hat sogut wie alle Räder abgefragt   )


ich hab nur das felt chasm und den titus flatliner abgefragt!


----------



## Renegado (30. November 2005)

Aber wie hihi


----------



## 1lLu$ioN (30. November 2005)

Also ich finde in so einer Preisklasse is noch das Element von eastern gut oder was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (30. November 2005)

kauf dir am besten eins bei ebay..gibts immer welche mit 360° roter, diskbrake am vr und 4trickstangen


----------



## Renegado (1. Dezember 2005)

Genau!


----------



## jimbim (1. Dezember 2005)

jo hatte auch mal soeins, das läuft und läuft und läuft!
noch keine probleme gehabt(außer 2x achsenbruch, 1x kurbelbruch, 4x achse verbogen)


----------



## -Biohazard- (1. Dezember 2005)

omg.. wie kann man sich mit einer derartigen rechtschreibung nur unter menschen wagen  , nimm das mit chrom,4 stangen und 360°rotor aber es muss freestyle oder so drauf stehen sonst ist das schlecht


----------



## Renegado (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich liebe euch


----------



## cryptic. (1. Dezember 2005)

aber lass dich nicht abzocken..nicht mehr als 120 für sowas zahlen..es sei denn es steht freestyle xxl drauf, dann kannste 150 ausgeben


----------



## Renegado (1. Dezember 2005)

ok meinung geändert:  Ich liebe nur noch cryptic.


----------



## Mador (1. Dezember 2005)

Man seit ihr gemein.
Ich finds trotzdem lustig


----------



## pax (2. Dezember 2005)

ich hab aus spass und für die stadt mir auchn billigbmx (haro backtrail x2) für 100 geholt, wenn man mal in die stadt muss und sein 1000+ mtb nich immer im auge haben kannaber trotzdem bisschen spass haben will. naja die laufräder sind hin, bremse is ab weil die laufräder sind hin, die pedale reisst aus der kurbel (oder die pedale reisst die gewinde aus der kurbel, kein plan) aber rahmen und lenker halten.die mäntel waren wohl ********, haben sichverabschiedet und den kettenschutz    hab ich mal der optik wegen abgemacht...
aber fürn hunni isses ok und ich bin zufrieden, rollen tuts ja auch noch. also wenn du dir noch nich sicher bist dass du beim bmxfahrn bleibst oder halt nur ne spassmaschine nebenher brauchst reicht ein solches bmx unter umständen aus, 450 sind ja auch nich grad wenig....


----------



## Renegado (2. Dezember 2005)

Ach Quark um Spaß zu ham in der City hol dirn gepimptes Klappfahrrad von mir ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MALCOM X (3. Dezember 2005)

gut das ich in diesem forum bin sonst hätte ich wirklich diese bikes gekauft

und das mit der rechtschreibung ich bin ausländer näxste mal besser 

mfg


----------



## dägä (3. Dezember 2005)

Ich will mir auch ein bike kaufenn!
Es wäre mein erstes bmx bike.
Was haltet ihr von Felt?
Ich will nur auf der Strasse fahren.
Preis bis 700 Euro solte gehen. (bin Schweizer)
In dieser Preislage solte sich ein vernünftiges Bike finden lassen oder?


----------



## derFisch (3. Dezember 2005)

dägä schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will mir auch ein bike kaufenn!
> Es wäre mein erstes bmx bike.
> Was haltet ihr von Felt?
> Ich will nur auf der Strasse fahren.
> ...


Felt is nich so der Bringer. Schau dir mal lieber das wtp 4seasons bzw. eastern ace of spades an. Sind beide zu empfehlen. Das 4seasons fahr ich selber und bin glücklich damit.


----------



## dägä (3. Dezember 2005)

Hat wtp eine eigene i-net seite?
Irgend wie find ich da nichts


----------



## mr.onehand (3. Dezember 2005)

http://www.wethepeople.de/


----------



## derFisch (3. Dezember 2005)

wie wärs außerdem mit den angepinnten Faqs hier im Forum?


----------



## dägä (3. Dezember 2005)

Thx
Ich schau sie mir mal an und melde mich morgen wieder


----------



## -Biohazard- (3. Dezember 2005)

MALCOM X schrieb:
			
		

> und das mit der rechtschreibung ich bin ausländer näxste mal besser
> 
> mfg



ok wenn das so ist, dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## goodiecore (4. Dezember 2005)

alter vadder!!!   GIBBET JA NET!!!   Erst dacht ich ja der junge wär holländer oder so.... aber mannomannomann!!!! hab immer gedacht mein ehemaliger Deutschlehrer hatte rechtwenn er sagt das ich mich ******* ausdrücke.....aber nu.... muss ich dem mal zeigen ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (7. Dezember 2005)

goodiecore schrieb:
			
		

> alter vadder!!!   GIBBET JA NET!!!   Erst dacht ich ja der junge wär holländer oder so.... aber mannomannomann!!!! hab immer gedacht mein ehemaliger Deutschlehrer hatte rechtwenn er sagt das ich mich ******* ausdrücke.....aber nu.... muss ich dem mal zeigen ......



er hat doch gesagt, dass er kein deutscher ist?


----------

